# Colnago Bottle Cage & Accessories?



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Someone please help me find an online source for purchasing a Colnago Bottle Cage and other accessories.

I have searched the net and can't find anything.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I've never heard of a specific Colnago water bottle cage, but ebay has several Colnago water bottles up for bid..


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

www.cbike.com


----------

